# VGS - Vanguard MSCI Index International Shares ETF



## System (1 December 2014)

The Vanguard MSCI Index International Shares ETF (VGS) provides exposure to approximately 1,500 large-cap and mid-cap companies listed on the exchanges of the world's major economies excluding Australia, using the benchmark MSCI World ex-Australia (with net dividends reinvested), in Australian dollars Index.

https://www.vanguardinvestments.com.au/adviser/jsp/investments/etf-detail/etfdetailVISIFE.jsp


----------



## JonhyRico (2 March 2018)

Any major difference between this and IWLD?


----------



## Belli (1 July 2020)

I added VGS to my holdings in 2016 for the purpose of having international exposure which now sits around 25%.  Purchased some more in March this year and I'll add when I can.

As with the other ETF I hold (VAS) the distribution for the July quarter is down on the pcp but not to the same extent ($0.63 v $0.73.)

My only real bugbear with these is waiting until the Annual Tax Statements become available.


----------



## Belli (30 December 2020)

As per the VAS thread, VGS has advised the estimated distribution for the December quarter is 40.5c.  It is down 5c compared with the previous December quarter distribution so not too bad as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Belli (19 January 2021)

VGS funds - along with those from VAS - to hit the accounts today.  It's a five figure sum so I'll likely set aside some for MIR's SPP.  Have to keep faith with my investing strategy which is simple in the extreme.


----------



## Belli (28 September 2021)

VGS has announced the estimated distribution for the September quarter is $0.345197 payable on 18 October.

This compares with $0.345002 for the pcp.


----------



## Belli (29 December 2021)

VGS advises the estimated distribution for the December quarter is $0.431455 payable 19 January.

Previous December distribution was $0.403359.


----------



## Belli (29 March 2022)

Estimated distribution of 40.9317c per unit announced.  Payable on 20 April.


----------



## Belli (28 June 2022)

VGS est. distribution for the June quarter is $0.550162c per unit.  Payable on 18 July.


----------



## Belli (28 September 2022)

VGS announced an estimated distribution for the September quarter of $0.343033 ($0.342 for pcp) payable on 18 October.


----------



## Belli (28 December 2022)

VGS has announced an estimated distribution of $0.304132 for the December quarter.  PCP was $0.431.


----------

